# Help !!! Bath salts hardening, losing fragrance



## Sandra Ramirez (Jul 15, 2018)

Hi Group
Need your help and feedback. My bath salts are hardening in their containers and loosing fragrance. Recipe:1cEpsom salts
1/2c sea salt,  1/4c baking soda, essential oil +FCO carrier or fragrance oil as calculated by weight. Air dried 24 hrs. Some batches have no fragrance at all at this point. Others seem perfect till packaged in airtight jars..then seem to harden within hours. Other batches turn out perfectly. Ideas? Advice? Your experience & input valuable! TIA...Sandy


----------



## lsg (Jul 16, 2018)

Here is a thread on the subject:  https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/ack-my-bath-salts-are-melting.24251/


----------

